# ReefBars and Sun Setter Timer



## bhill66 (Sep 8, 2014)

I just wanted to put out of review of the Reefbar and Sun Setter Timer that I bought from www.21ledusa.com. I am in the process of setting up a 90 gallon tank and wanted to go with led lighting in my canopy. I researched the Current USA TrueLumens and Pro Timer, Beamsworks, Finnex Ray, etc; but for a fraction of the cost I was able to get 2 - 48" 8000k LED Reefbars, a SunSetter Timer (identical to Current USA Pro Timer - 2 channel programmable), extension cords and power supply.

I spoke with Billy at 21 LED when I was researching their product and he was very helpful and answer all of my questions. I have not done a side by side comparison of these to any other products, but I am impressed with the construction and build of the reef bar. I have only hooked them up on a table and programmed the sun setter to my custom program but at 100% they are blinding. 

I plan to setup the aquarium within the next months so I will be able to provide follow up review and how everything is going. My current plan is for low maintenance and low light plants like anubias and java ferns. I got the sun setter timer so I could vary the light intensity and run one light at a lower level for the entire time I want the tank lit and only run the second strip at max for a few hours. The nice feature about the sun setter is I can change the intensities and times if I start having algae issues for plant issues.

Please note that I am a novice at plants but have been keep fish for over 20 years.


----------



## mattinmd (Aug 16, 2014)

The lights look good price and PAR wise, but I wonder how well plants will grow in the 8000k spectrum. 

I'd be interested in hearing how it goes after you've had plants growing under it for a couple months.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

mattinmd said:


> The lights look good price and PAR wise, but I wonder how well plants will grow in the 8000k spectrum...


Have a look at the ADA gallery. Their lighting is 8000k.


----------



## bhill66 (Sep 8, 2014)

I am a novice to plants and planted tanks but Current USA TrueLumens sell the 8000k strips for planted tank. What is your concern about this bar?


----------



## aja31 (May 25, 2013)

Wow those are so much cheaper than the other LED's currently available... what's the catch? The numbers all seem just as good as other fixtures just for 1/10th the cost...


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

bhill66 said:


> I am a novice to plants and planted tanks but Current USA TrueLumens sell the 8000k strips for planted tank. What is your concern about this bar?


Bit short in red:









Bump:


aja31 said:


> Wow those are so much cheaper than the other LED's currently available... what's the catch? The numbers all seem just as good as other fixtures just for 1/10th the cost...


Mostly because they use .2W LED's........


----------



## bhill66 (Sep 8, 2014)

For a low tech tank with java ferns and anubias, I thought I would give it a try. They seem to be comparable to TrueLumens. I bought two 4' 8000k strips, sun setter timer (same as Current USA Pro Timer), two 6' extension cords, and the largest power supply for $123 (free shipping). The cheapest I have found TrueLumens 8000k 4' bar is aquacave.com and they have it for $99 for one bar. So Current USA system would be about $300 for the same items. 

I would be glad to send any pictures or other information if anyone want anything.

They are built well and have screw connectors on each connection to aid in keeping moisture out of the connections. The mounting is probably the weakest part - it only has a L bracket on each end of the aluminum body that you can screw to your canopy. They will look the best in a canopy (hidden) because of the cords on each end and the connectors.


----------



## Dmarksvr (Oct 25, 2013)

Someone needs to get the IR codes for the sunsetter and current ramp timers (and maybe the new fluvial ramp timers, and the cheap 24 or 44key rgb strips), so we can get this thing working with just about anything...
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=783426


----------

